# Baby Mystery Snails HELP!!



## Kriscj (May 18, 2018)

Hi, 

9 days ago i went to Petsmart. I frequently go there (sometimes 3 times a day) to rescue the sick or injured Betta....I'm up to 25 now. 9 males and 16 females. My concern is not with them however, as apparently a bigger space, 3 gallon minimum, is better than those stupid little cups, to make the sweeties better.

I am worried about the fact that the worker at pet gave me a clutch of mystery snails for absolutely free. I incubated them after she had thrown the clutch in the bag with the 1 inch mystery snail i purchased. An hour after I returned home (2 hours after she threw it in) I came to realize, with lots of research, that they needed oxygen... I was not hopeful but anyways. I now have quite a few couple of hour old mystery snails. Some are still crawling out of their eggs.

I followed the YouTube DIY for the incubator. Damp paper towel in a cup, clutch on top. I placed the cup without a lid in our boy Anubis' tank and forgot about it. Until 2 days ago when I placed a small amount of the mix I feed my 4 adults in the cup. This morning I went for my breakfast rounds and found that I now have a good amount of new mystery snails to care for. I have them in a cup that I have from one of my rescue missions at the moment. Removed the paper towel and added more food. 

I am going to a different pet store at lunch to get better products. I could really use some advice on how to best give these guys a fighting chance. Sorry about the long post but I wanted to include as much information as I could. Thanks much!!


----------

